# How do I upload Avatar?



## burksmoke (Jan 22, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how to upload an Avatar?  Each time I try I get an error message that reads "General Error" and "Invaid Session".  I have checked the file size <20KB etc.  I'm tying to upload from a jpeg from my desktop.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Burk


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 23, 2006)

Burk even if your image for the avatar is less than 20k it can still be too big:

Check to see if your image is more than 120 pixels in either direction.

Are you able to post it to photobucket, or imageshack, etc... and post it in a message? Without examining the file I can't think of anything else that may prevent its upload.


----------



## burksmoke (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Bob,

As you can see I got it.  You were right it was still to large.  I cropped it a little and it worked.  Thanks for the response.

Burk


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you were able to get it to work. 8) Is that your rig?


----------



## burksmoke (Jan 24, 2006)

Yep,

I had in built in Perry, Ok.  Made by Horizon Smokers.  Main Cooking Chamber is 24"x72".  I really like it.

Burk


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 24, 2006)

Gator Pit is suppose to start on my rig this week. It will also have a 72" x 24" main chamber.


----------



## burksmoke (Jan 24, 2006)

Bob,

Send a pic when you get it.  I've heard great things about their products.  I considered them when I was looking, but I was in a hurry and they were several weeks out.  

Burk


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 27, 2006)

Burk,

I see you figured it out!!  Nice Pit my friend!  You can sure slap some meat down on that Bad Boy!  

Thanks for the assist, BTW, Bob!

Jeff


----------



## scott in kc (Feb 22, 2006)

I've closely read this thread and am still having trouble uploading a custom avatar from my machine.

Dimns are 118x91 and filesize is 6.78kb. When I click on submit, I get "invalid session".

Any suggestions?


----------



## jlloyd99 (Feb 22, 2006)

Scott-

What file type is it?  I think only jpg files will work.  I had that problem trying to add a pic in a post.


----------



## scott in kc (Feb 22, 2006)

It is a jpeg file. I've used this avatar at  other forums and never had trouble uploading it. Not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## scott in kc (Feb 22, 2006)

Works now. Like getting registered, I guess I just needed to try it enough times to convince it I was serious.


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 22, 2006)

As before Scott, by the time I get to ya, you've already got it handled!   :D 

That Avatar does look a might familiar.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Glad you worked out the bugs, buddy!

Jeff


----------



## bondoking (Jul 8, 2017)

I am disappointed that no one answered the question, and I really need the answer.  Exactly how and where does one load an avatar?  I am new and cannot figure out where it is done in this website.  Probably very simple once it is explained, but I haven't seen anybody do that.  While we're at it, tell me how to post pictures in general.  Thanks.Nathan Mayo ..the newb


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 8, 2017)

Go into your profile. Then there below the avatar it says replace avatar. To go into you profile click your current avatar and it will take you there


----------

